# 1970 Paramount



## kccomet (Jun 29, 2016)

picked this up today from the original owner, i got the track wheels and another crankset with it. is the stem original to this bike, looks like a cinnelli  type stem, which is what the bars are. he said he bought it new, and it came with this stem.  i know its a fairly expensive stem just havent seen this stem on a paramount. ive had quite a few paramounts although no track bikes this new. thanks for any info


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice! Here is the 1970 Paramount order form, on it you can see there was an optional double adjustable steel track stem on the P14. I'll have to check my 1970 dealer parts catalog but so far it looks original to me. Note that the front brake was also a factory option:


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2016)

Bitchen bike! These always look so deceiving on the frame size, the head tubes are huge. What size frame is it?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 30, 2016)

can't believe I rode Unicanitor saddles for almost 20 years.  
The stem and bar combo is really nice.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 30, 2016)

That is one beautiful Schwinn you have,congrats.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 30, 2016)

Damn Jim ! You really know how to find the gems. Nice find.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 30, 2016)

Amazing bike!!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 30, 2016)

thanks for the kind words, this color would look cool next to a lemon peeler krate. the frame size is 25


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 30, 2016)

that color would look good on a Ferrari


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 30, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> that color would look good on a Ferrari



Perhaps something vintage?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 30, 2016)

some things are timeless


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 30, 2016)

I think timeless involves curves rather than angles.
Cars with angles look radical when new, but they seem to become dated looking rather quickly.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 1, 2016)

Rather have the Schwinn.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice! Metacortex's order form post was a great response. Hope you have long legs! I think I could that yellow 250GT.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 1, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Rather have the Schwinn.



or 3000 of them


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 1, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> or 3000 of them



Not about the money,all about the lines.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 8, 2017)

too bad its way too big for a short guy like me!


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 18, 2017)

awesome color and congrats on a find like that


----------

